# Auto Detox: Aston Martin Vantage S



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Aston Martin Vantage S - Platinum detail

The owner of this Aston Martin is a very good client of mine who I have been looking after for about 4 years

We talked at length about his new car 3 weeks before he bought it, he was very interested in my top service the Platinum Detail which starts at 6 days & 50 hours, he opted for a wax upgrade plus 2 extra layers totalling 3 in all plus & an extra day or work taking it to 7 days & a total of 63 hours when I finally finished

He left it with me while he was on vacation so as not to be without the car, which was perfect for me & of course him

The job was completed a few months ago not long after moving to the new unit, its changed quite a bit since then !

This writeup will be a mix of preview video (which some may have seen already) usual pictorial section & work in progress video to fill in the gaps. Let me know what you think please

The preview video I put together late one friday night ! I had great fun doing this sort intro 

Preview:






There are no photographs of the wash stage, see the final video at the end for these

I will start off with post wash stage paint inspection inside the unit under halide & 3M sungun



























































































The car was already in a state of basic tape up & I as usual taped up panel edges etc as I went along

I usually start on the bonnet & this little Aston was no different

Testing some combo's




























Work in progress on the passenger door










Still needs more work.

The front end of the car was not getting away with it, I removed the number plate, plinth & grill to allow better machine work, & to clean out the build up of dirt from behind that otherwise would not be completed to a decent standard










The carbon fibre splitter was looking quite cloudy it also had the attention it deserved



















The drivers side sill was looking a bit sorry for its self too, I removed the sill cover which let me loosen the seal & move it out of the way for unhindered polishing










Put back together










Work in progress… While I had a coffee break one afternoon I saw this shot & just had to take it, love the way it came out !










The machine work on this car took the vast majority of the work load & once completed I drove the car outside to give it a quick de dust wash, back inside drying the little Aston out










After carefully drying the car time to inspect under the Sungun again




























Beautiful weave !




























Engine










G1 on the windows



















C5 on the alloys










The piano black trim had a minor repair but the repair man didnt clean up afte himself very well










I took out the bolt & cleaned around all the heads in the car for a much cleaner look










All the black trim was treated to Swissvax wood polish, awesome stuff which I've been using for years its goes a long way !




























Further interior work



















Auto Finesse leather duo was put to good work,these are excellent products the owner commented on the leather when he was looking around the car, he was very impressed










Tyres dressed with Swissvax Pnue & exhausts polished by hand with Auto Finesse mercury metal polish

All done:







































































































































































































Finally the video I did along the way

Video:






Gent's I hope you enjoyed this slightly different photo video text write up, it was very enjoyable for me to make for a number reasons, the car ! Of course, the challenge to get this new purchase for my client to the standard he demands on all his cars

Cheers
Barry

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful car and great work.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Really nice work Barry, looking superb

the videos are great


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic finish mate :thumb:

A stunning motor!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning car and awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Barry.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant work Barry, superb attention to detail on the car, and the 2 videos are excellent!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Superb work on a beautiful car :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely work Barry. Photos look very sharp too, perhaps I should be using my tripod for stills.

Nice video as well! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks stunning.

If you have been looking after it for about 4 years what the hell is he doing to it between visits to you. Car wash machines??


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning work on a beauty of a car!
Thumbs up Barry! :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

PaulaJayne said:


> Looks stunning.
> 
> If you have been looking after it for about 4 years what the hell is he doing to it between visits to you. Car wash machines??


The client has been a customer of Barry's for 4 years, the Aston was a new purchase for the client.


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks great, fantastic finish


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

epic work what a improvment


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work..


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Mad Ad said:


> The client has been a customer of Barry's for 4 years, the Aston was a new purchase for the client.


Missed that. Dooh


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As always, a lovely piece of work and well documented in a way which promotes the quality of the work rather than hiding behind just shiny reflection shots. Very good, keep up this quality, the industry needs it.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

nice afters!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> Beautiful car and great work.


Thanks AL



Mad Ad said:


> Really nice work Barry, looking superb
> 
> the videos are great


Cheers Ad & thanks for the video feedback



Demetri said:


> Fantastic finish mate :thumb:
> 
> A stunning motor!


Thanks Demetri



jlw41 said:


> Stunning car and awesome work :thumb:


Thanks



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Barry.


Cheers Scrim :thumb:



colarado red said:


> Stunning


Thanks Mr Red



JBirchy said:


> Brilliant work Barry, superb attention to detail on the car, and the 2 videos are excellent!


Thanks Birchy & for the video feedback too 



Swell.gr said:


> Superb work on a beautiful car :thumb:


Hi ! Thanks for the kind words



Miracle Detail said:


> Lovely work Barry. Photos look very sharp too, perhaps I should be using my tripod for stills.
> 
> Nice video as well!
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, thanks for the kind words. I always use a tripod really helps a lot with video & stills plus you never have to find a safe place to put your camera down :lol: Take it easy & keep up the good work down there



PaulaJayne said:


> Looks stunning.
> 
> If you have been looking after it for about 4 years what the hell is he doing to it between visits to you. Car wash machines??


Thanks PJ Mad ad has already answered your question below for me 



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work :thumb:


Cheers dude



skorpios said:


> Stunning work on a beauty of a car!
> Thumbs up Barry! :thumb:


Thanks mate



Mad Ad said:


> The client has been a customer of Barry's for 4 years, the Aston was a new purchase for the client.


:thumb:



dazzlecar said:


> Looks great, fantastic finish


Cheers mate :thumb:



cossienuts said:


> epic work what a improvment


Thanks 



tonyy said:


> Amazing work..


Cheers Tonyy



PaulaJayne said:


> Missed that. Dooh






Dave KG said:


> As always, a lovely piece of work and well documented in a way which promotes the quality of the work rather than hiding behind just shiny reflection shots. Very good, keep up this quality, the industry needs it.


Very kind words from an industry pillar ! Dave you are a gent, hope you are all doing well up there & ready for winter :driver:



UCD said:


> nice afters!


Thanks !

Gent's many thanks for taking the time to post a comment

Cheers Baz


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Another enjoyable read Barry, like the format too.

Aston's are such a great shape - both to machine and to show off the results of a Detail too!

Keep up the good work:buffer:

:wave:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Another enjoyable read Barry, like the format too.
> 
> Aston's are such a great shape - both to machine and to show off the results of a Detail too!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment Chris & on the M3 too, I love Astons I could look at them & detail them every day :thumb: Onyx black which this is, is a stunning metallic black too. Best of luck with your business too dude 

Cheers Baz


----------



## Eggchaser (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks incredible,great work


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks awesome, great job!

Chris.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

What a stunner! Nice work.


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome job, I'm sure the owner must of been well chuft with that


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice Job... fantastic car!!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

The Vantage is probably my favourite Aston, love how taught and sharp it is and looks, stunning job!

Chris.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome work:thumb:


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

excellent work on such a beautiful car


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work, beautiful motor. To quote a line out of Independence Day " I gotta get me one of these" 

Thanks for taking the time to take pics and share this one with us :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Well....

Stunning car
Stunning detail
and some awesome masking tape skills

Without the front grill the aston goes all Star Wars-y


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Eggchaser said:


> Looks incredible,great work


Thanks MR eggchaser



ckeir.02mh said:


> Looks awesome, great job!
> 
> Chris.


Cheers Chris



ImDesigner said:


> What a stunner! Nice work.


Thanks :thumb:



Silky-cookie said:


> Awesome job, I'm sure the owner must of been well chuft with that


Hi there, thanks & he was 



ckeir.02mh said:


> The Vantage is probably my favourite Aston, love how taught and sharp it is and looks, stunning job!
> 
> Chris.


I love Astons ! A client is a designer there, I always pick his brains whats new & what he's working on (if he can tell me)



TopSport+ said:


> Awesome work:thumb:


Cheers !



riles said:


> excellent work on such a beautiful car


Thank you



Mr Face said:


> Great work, beautiful motor. To quote a line out of Independence Day " I gotta get me one of these"
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to take pics and share this one with us :thumb:


Cheers Mr Face, my pleasure & glad you enjoyed it 



Soul Hudson said:


> Well....
> 
> Stunning car
> Stunning detail
> ...


Thank you Mr Hudson, for the kind words. When I told the owner about removing the front grill he said he was just glad he didnt see it like that  but do agree how awesome does it look like that !

Cheers guys
Baz :thumb:


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Got to be happy with results like that.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

I very much enjoyed it, specially that attention you give on details. Well done!
Very well documented as well.


----------

